
The Moral Hazard of Lifesaving Innovations: Naloxone Access and Opioid Abuse - apsec112
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3135264
======
extralego
This is like the War On Drugs, on steroids! I really can’t believe what I am
reading. I will assume HN readers do not need a breakdown to comprehend the
cruel and insufficient logic on display.

